# Some more pics of my carnivorous plants



## Exo

The plants have been growing well as of late....

Nepenthes hamata...a plant with teeth....












N x miranda






N.spectabilis






N.ampullaria






Cephalotus follicarius






Heliamphora nutans


----------



## Galapoheros

COOOOL, I remember when you first got the follicarius, you were fired up,  they are hard to get.  I'm interested, I think that's why I remebered.


----------



## Redneck

Are these like a venus fly trap? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I am not a plant person. Though, I might be interested in some of these. 

My personal favorites are the first three. All of them are awesome though!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigboy

greenhouse, terrarium or window?


----------



## Exo

Redneck said:


> Are these like a venus fly trap? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I am not a plant person. Though, I might be interested in some of these.
> 
> My personal favorites are the first three. All of them are awesome though!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Well..they are like a flytrap in the fact that they eat insects to get their fertillizer, but that's pretty much where the similarity ends. And you should get some..they aren't that hard to grow once you do the proper research...well, some of them are kinda hard, but most are fairly easy.

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




Bigboy said:


> greenhouse, terrarium or window?


I grow them in a special greehouse chamber I built in my basement....here is a pic inside it...


----------



## Travis K

Exo,

Always like your plant pics.  I am very impressed by what you have produced.


----------



## Exo

Travis K said:


> Exo,
> 
> Always like your plant pics.  I am very impressed by what you have produced.


Thank you! it's one of my greatest passions in life, and I have put alot of work into getting my setup just right.


----------



## ZergFront

Very nice. The Cephalotus follicarius is so cute! I can't tell where trap pit begins and rest of the plant ends!


----------



## Travis K

Exo said:


> Thank you! it's one of my greatest passions in life, and I have put alot of work into getting my setup just right.


You and I would get along great.  I can't wait to post pics of my flower beds this summer.  This is the first summer in my house where I can focus on planting rather than removing old bushes and stuff.  As it is I am eager to plant some of the 800 some odd seedlings I have started inside.


----------



## esotericman

My favorite text is Savage Garden on the topic:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1BTN4808MDAP1FZBQHDT

It was written by the owner of http://www.californiacarnivores.com/

In any case, with a little humidity and paying attention to some minor details, they're pretty straight forward, _Nepenthes_ that is.

Have any flowered in your care yet?  I was trying to figure out if the tendency for males to show up is true with other keepers.  Great pictures by the way!


----------



## Exo

Travis K said:


> You and I would get along great.  I can't wait to post pics of my flower beds this summer.  This is the first summer in my house where I can focus on planting rather than removing old bushes and stuff.  As it is I am eager to plant some of the 800 some odd seedlings I have started inside.


Yeah, I have a huge flower garden too..and a veggie garden..and an orchard....see a theme here? 

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




esotericman said:


> My favorite text is Savage Garden on the topic:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1BTN4808MDAP1FZBQHDT
> 
> It was written by the owner of http://www.californiacarnivores.com/
> 
> In any case, with a little humidity and paying attention to some minor details, they're pretty straight forward, _Nepenthes_ that is.
> 
> Have any flowered in your care yet?  I was trying to figure out if the tendency for males to show up is true with other keepers.  Great pictures by the way!


I have never flowered a nepenthes, but I know many who have...and yes, as it turns out, most nepenthes are indeed male.


----------



## Bigboy

Think you could write up a quick do-it-yourself for that mini greenhouse you built them?  I have horrible luck growing nepenthes in New England but no troubles at all here in Brisbane.  I'm sure its a light issue so knowing what you use would be wonderful.


----------



## Exo

Bigboy said:


> Think you could write up a quick do-it-yourself for that mini greenhouse you built them?  I have horrible luck growing nepenthes in New England but no troubles at all here in Brisbane.  I'm sure its a light issue so knowing what you use would be wonderful.


For lighting I use a sunblaze 48 T5 fixture, in a chamber in my basement made of showercurtains with a lumber frame. Also inside the frame is a table with the plants on it, and a ultrasonic humidifier and a small occillating fan.

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

A Few more pics.....

N.vogelii






N.veitchii






D.rotundifolia






D.multifida






N.alata






N.ovata






N.jacquelineae


----------



## Warren Bautista

Those pitchers are Über.


----------



## Exo

Thanks!


----------



## xhexdx

Exo,

How well do you think some of these plants would hold up in a wardian-style setup?


----------



## Exo

xhexdx said:


> Exo,
> 
> How well do you think some of these plants would hold up in a wardian-style setup?


Most Nepenthes would do fairly well in such a setup when small, assuming it was in a well lit room, especially some of the smaller lowland species such as N.bellii and N.gracilis. A few sundews would do well too..especially D.prolifera and D.adeleae


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Exo said:


> Most Nepenthes would do fairly well in such a setup when small, assuming it was in a well lit room, especially some of the smaller lowland species such as N.bellii and N.gracilis. A few sundews would do well too..especially D.prolifera and D.adeleae


I agree. I've set up many a Nepenthes or sundew jar. I've had 2cm Nepenthes cuttings take off in a sealed carboy jar with no care besides the proper lighting. They were massive within a few months.


----------



## xhexdx

Ok, great.  I'll start researching.

Exo, what do you feed all your carnivores?


----------



## Exo

xhexdx said:


> Ok, great.  I'll start researching.
> 
> Exo, what do you feed all your carnivores?


Well..that depends.....

Typically, I use crickets of varying sizes, from pinheads for sundews up to adults for my larger nepenthes. I also have been known to kindap unassuming and tasy looking bugs I happen to come accross outside on occasion. The plants I grow outdoors, such as venus flytraps and sarracienia catch their own prey so effectivly that I don't even bother feeding those.


----------



## tarantulagirl10

wow, these are awesome. My experience with carnivorous plants ends with a venus fly trap I had as a kid 

I may have to do some studying on them. I LOVE plants and my vegetable garden is my pride and joy!


----------



## xhexdx

Exo said:


> Well..that depends.....
> 
> Typically, I use crickets of varying sizes, from pinheads for sundews up to adults for my larger nepenthes. I also have been known to kindap unassuming and tasy looking bugs I happen to come accross outside on occasion. The plants I grow outdoors, such as venus flytraps and sarracienia catch their own prey so effectivly that I don't even bother feeding those.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Exo

Some more eye candy....

Venus fly trap "B52" cultivar..






N.Carmen






Cephalotus sending up a flower stalk






N.albomarginata "red form"






S.alata






N.smilesii


----------



## codykrr

Very nice Mark!  So far all I have left is a venus fly trap, and a few sarracenia's.  

They all just flowered and looked amazing, now I am waiting for seeds.

I still want a "red flytrap" just havent gotten one yet.  maybe this fall I will.


----------



## zonbonzovi

A question for you Exo:

I'm thinking about setting up a Drosera plant on a log and placing it in a large aquarium next to a north facing window(to mimic the way I find them in local marshes).  

1) Am I just asking for failure?
2) Will I most likely need supplemental lighting, or alternatively, is there a species that will do OK on low-med natural light?
3) Can the bulb be buried directly into the log w/o supplemental soil(if I use a variety that is tuberous)?


----------



## Exo

zonbonzovi said:


> A question for you Exo:
> 
> I'm thinking about setting up a Drosera plant on a log and placing it in a large aquarium next to a north facing window(to mimic the way I find them in local marshes).
> 
> 1) Am I just asking for failure?
> 2) Will I most likely need supplemental lighting, or alternatively, is there a species that will do OK on low-med natural light?
> 3) Can the bulb be buried directly into the log w/o supplemental soil(if I use a variety that is tuberous)?


1) not necessarily.

2) You will need intense natural sunlight or flourecent lighting for almost any Drosera with the exception of three species. D.adelae, D.prolifera, and D.schizandra. For your application though, D.adelae would be the best canidate.

3) Tuberous species would be totally unsuitable for growing on a log, they require a deep sandy soil. For other sundews, a pocket filled with wet long fiber sphagnum moss will be needed to establish the plant, and if the air is kept humid and the log is kept moist, the roots will eventually creep out over the log.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




codykrr said:


> Very nice Mark!  So far all I have left is a venus fly trap, and a few sarracenia's.
> 
> They all just flowered and looked amazing, now I am waiting for seeds.
> 
> I still want a "red flytrap" just havent gotten one yet.  maybe this fall I will.


What...like this one?


----------



## codykrr

^ yup...


----------



## Drakk

I have no words to describe those plants...but now i NEED some....^^


----------



## Exo

Drakk said:


> I have no words to describe those plants...but now i NEED some....^^


Ah..and another one is converted.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

I love carnivorous plants! The prize of my collection was a dewy pine


----------



## kanito107

these look so cool i think i want some!


----------



## Exo

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> I love carnivorous plants! The prize of my collection was a dewy pine


Very nice!....those aren't easy to grow, I applaud your skill! :clap:


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

Exo said:


> Very nice!....those aren't easy to grow, I applaud your skill! :clap:


thanks dude but i have to say, heliamphoras are pretty difficult to care for too! Sadly the dewy pine died when I accidentally left it out side and it started to rain, the roots were drenched which is not good for this species because they like it dry, do you have any?


----------



## Exo

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> thanks dude but i have to say, heliamphoras are pretty difficult to care for too! Sadly the dewy pine died when I accidentally left it out side and it started to rain, the roots were drenched which is not good for this species because they like it dry, do you have any?


Nope..I don't have one of those yet, but I intend on getting one sometime, I'm working on my list though....I just ordered a B.reducta, a carnivorous bromeliad, so my list of have every genus of carnivore is nearing completion.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

dont you have a heliamphora nutans? I have been looking for a one for a while in NY and was wondering if you know where to get one? Hope you dont mind if i post one or two pics myself


----------



## presurcukr

Is it true that if you use crickets to feed the fly traps the trap turns black and dies ?? just the trap not the whole plant.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

i dont think they can rot your venus flytrap with crix, redmeat does that though, it is not advised to feed your plants anything besides small insects


----------



## tekkendarklord

really nice plant pictures!! :clap:
although for some reason they're kind of scary
imagine huge plants walking and trying to eat you


----------



## Exo

presurcukr said:


> Is it true that if you use crickets to feed the fly traps the trap turns black and dies ?? just the trap not the whole plant.


Only isf you use one that is too large for the trap.....as a general rule, you should feed nothing larger than 1/2 the size of the trap. Also, each trap can only digest a few bugs in it's lifetime before it turns black anyway....the traps "wear out" with use.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




Cuddly Cobalt said:


> dont you have a heliamphora nutans? I have been looking for a one for a while in NY and was wondering if you know where to get one? Hope you dont mind if i post one or two pics myself


Very Nice sarracienias and flytrap! :clap:


----------



## imatroll

Very beautiful, Exo. Although, your lack of drosera upsets me.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

Exo said:


> Only isf you use one that is too large for the trap.....as a general rule, you should feed nothing larger than 1/2 the size of the trap. Also, each trap can only digest a few bugs in it's lifetime before it turns black anyway....the traps "wear out" with use.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice sarracienias and flytrap! :clap:



lol thanks, I was wondering if I could keep a N. rajah and N. ampullaria on a windowsill with a lot of light. I also have a humidifier that i could use next them, would that work? I really dont feel like setting up a terrarium.


----------



## Exo

imatroll said:


> Very beautiful, Exo. Although, your lack of drosera upsets me.


Oh really?.....lemme fix that for ya......

D.venusta






D.paleacea






D.multifida






D.alantostigma






D.capensis "broadleaf






D,rotundifolia






D.prolifera






D.adelae






---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




Cuddly Cobalt said:


> lol thanks, I was wondering if I could keep a N. rajah and N. ampullaria on a windowsill with a lot of light. I also have a humidifier that i could use next them, would that work? I really dont feel like setting up a terrarium.


Prolly not.....Rajah needs a night time temp of areond 55F to do well, and N.ampullaria needs hot temps with humidity over 70%.....both species do not make good houseplants.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

Exo said:


> Oh really?.....lemme fix that for ya......
> 
> D.venusta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.paleacea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.multifida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.alantostigma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.capensis "broadleaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D,rotundifolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.prolifera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.adelae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly not.....Rajah needs a night time temp of areond 55F to do well, and N.ampullaria needs hot temps with humidity over 70%.....both species do not make good houseplants.



really? there is an important carnivorous plant collector that was able to grow them as well as a hamata on a window sill. Wouldnt the humidifier keep the temps cooler for the rajah and humidity for the ampullaria?


----------



## Endagr8

Hey Exo, what's your opinion on keeping _N. rafflesiana_ as a houseplant? I picked up one last Thursday that was already too big to put in my overgrown lowland terrarium. I've been keeping it under two T5 fluorescent bulbs, and it appears to be doing okay so far. Also, it appears to be "fuzzier" than many other lowlanders, so I'm wondering if it's a better candidate for a houseplant. And BTW, awesome collection! :clap:


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

Endagr8 said:


> Hey Exo, what's your opinion on keeping _N. rafflesiana_ as a houseplant? I picked up one last Thursday that was already too big to put in my overgrown lowland terrarium. I've been keeping it under two T5 fluorescent bulbs, and it appears to be doing okay so far. Also, it appears to be "fuzzier" than many other lowlanders, so I'm wondering if it's a better candidate for a houseplant. And BTW, awesome collection! :clap:


rafflesiana make pretty good houseplants


----------



## xhexdx

Where do you get these?  Do you have a specific supplier you buy from?  Do you buy them locally, or order online?

One of these days, I'll get into them...


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

xhexdx said:


> Where do you get these?  Do you have a specific supplier you buy from?  Do you buy them locally, or order online?
> 
> One of these days, I'll get into them...


there are a lot of great places like 

www.cpjungle.com

www.cobraplants.com

black jungle 

california carnivores

just to name a few


----------



## Endagr8

xhexdx said:


> Where do you get these?  Do you have a specific supplier you buy from?  Do you buy them locally, or order online?
> 
> One of these days, I'll get into them...


I've gotten many of mine from Sarracenia Northwest, Cook's Carnivorous Plants, or ebay. More recently, I've found some local nurseries to buy from. It's really cool to be able to pick the plants you want from a group. Hawaii has many _Nepenthes_ nurseries. You should have no problems finding plants if/when you move back. 

I believe Exo said he gets many of his from CP Jungle?


----------



## xhexdx

Great, thanks!


----------



## Exo

Endagr8 said:


> Hey Exo, what's your opinion on keeping _N. rafflesiana_ as a houseplant? I picked up one last Thursday that was already too big to put in my overgrown lowland terrarium. I've been keeping it under two T5 fluorescent bulbs, and it appears to be doing okay so far. Also, it appears to be "fuzzier" than many other lowlanders, so I'm wondering if it's a better candidate for a houseplant. And BTW, awesome collection! :clap:


It can work.....just try to keep the temps up in the winter...while it's tougher than most other LL neps, it still likes it fairly warm. Also, it will need to be in a pretty sunny window, low light results in no pitchers.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

My favorite vendors......

http://www.exoticplantsplus.com/

http://cobraplant.com/index.php

http://www.cpjungle.com/



And I've gotten many in trades and from friends on this forum....

http://terraforums.com/forums/index.php


----------



## imatroll

There's also usually stores on forums. Flytrapcare.com has a store, and so does terraforums.com


----------



## John Apple

you can also try growing native carnivorous plants....Up here in Michigan I have 2 varieties of S purpurea....including the green or alba form....Flava and many many self seeding and perrenial drosera....all in a 5x3 foot tub in my backyard....they all overwinter very well


----------



## myrmecophile

If you want a good low maintenance hardy Nepenthes, the absolute best one you can try is n. khasiana. I grew this one from seed very easily and grew it out doors on my patio in inland southern California.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

got more plants,


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

and even more


----------



## Exo

Very Nice...you should pist pics.


----------



## neonstarz495

Wow! I love carnivorous plants! I don't have any though...


----------

